

Mapping Lexical Spread in American English [pdf] - Thevet
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/99161057/ADS2015.pdf

======
shaftoe
I have never felt so old as I did when I read this article.

------
stblack
Nice study!

I wonder if there is a way we can see emerging lingo in near real time, as
opposed to a year-old.

Because I got teenz.

